# Siblings



## Christie Photo

I found a new location for outdoor portraits.  I did this one yesterday, right around 6:15 PM.

I used a 100mm lens (full frame sensor).  f2.8 at 1/125    ISO 100

Critique invited.  Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo

Oh...  I should add this is straight available light.  No reflectors or gobo.

-Pete


----------



## DeadEye

Pete ~your work is allways top notch!


----------



## Crimsonandwhite

Pete, might have bumped up that f/stop a stop or two, the little girl in the middle is sharp as a tack but the boys' faces are somewhat softer...

And as I look at it closer it is mostly the boy on the left.  

Love the comp and style...


----------



## robertwsimpson

I'm liking it! don't change the aperture, just tell the kid on the left to stop inching toward the camera!


great backdrop.  Not distracting, but adds another dimension to the picture.


----------



## craig

Beautiful work!!!!! Love the composition on this one!

Love & Bass


----------



## Christie Photo

*Thanks to everyone for the kind words.*




Crimsonandwhite said:


> ...the little girl in the middle is sharp as a tack but the boys' faces are somewhat softer...



Wow!  Good eye!  But now I have to fess up.  Since you saw all that, you're probably scratching you head a bit.  Actually the entire image is soft.  I took the girl's head from a different exposure that was focused properly and didn't take time to soften it to match.

This session was a bit different for me in that I always shoot from a tripod.  With three little ones in constant motion, I quickly took the camera from the tripod and shot hand-held, adjusting the focus as I worked.

Thanks again!

-Pete


----------



## robertwsimpson

CHEATER!


----------



## Big Mike

Nice shot Pete.  I really like the composition with the boys leading into the girl in the middle.  Nice light ratio on all the faces.  

You do have posts growing out of each boy's head, but I think the DOF is shallow enough that you can get away with it...and I think the symmetry helps here.  

I think I've mentioned this about some of your images before, but they seem to have a cool or greenish tint to them.  I'm not on a calibrated monitor here, but I think that a bit of warmth could help with this one.


----------



## Christie Photo

Big Mike said:


> I think I've mentioned this about some of your images before, but they seem to have a cool or greenish tint to them.



Another confession...  I just don't know what I'm doing.

I ALWAYS shoot a gray card every time the lighting changes.  I don't monkey with the color balance at all in processing, and the images look gnats ass on my monitor.  But I'm always disappointed in how they look when I post.  I see the cool/greenish cast too.  I just haven't addressed it.  Any help out there?

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Big Mike

What color space is your camera set to (or what do you set as your color space when converting the RAW file)?  

Web images should probably be sRGB.  It's OK if you work in another color space (like Adobe RGB) but you should be aware that when you save images for web viewing, you should convert the images to sRGB.  (I think it's under Image/Mode in Photoshop).  Otherwise, the images might get automatically translated into sRGB (as opposed to being converted)...which can give you funky results.


----------



## JCleveland

I also thing they could be a touch warmer. What cuties!


----------



## Christie Photo

OK, Mike.  I gave it a try.  I think I want to kiss you.


----------



## Big Mike

:lmao::thumbup:


----------



## EJBPhoto

Like this is a lot Christie!  Agree about the posts but just keep that in mind for the future. Like the shallow DOF and posing.  Would like to see it slightly brighter.


----------



## SpeedTrap

I love it.
The only change I would whave made(and it is a small thing) is one of the boys need to be turned in more or the other turned out more, you can see the shoes of one, but not the other.


----------



## Christie Photo

Thanks for the helpful feedback!

-Pete


----------



## Digital Ink

nice pic and good composition...im not sure about the post coming out of the boys' heads though, maybe a diff. angle. Or a little higher of a shot so you can see the posts in the ground. Just IMO


----------

